# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## Fam

Ik ben Fam, 41 jaar en woon in België. 
Ik heb me aangemeld om via deze weg ervaringen te kunnen uitwisselen.
Een virtueel schouderklopje, een hart onder de riem, herkenning ... zaken die een mens weer de moed geven om er tegen aan te gaan !

Groetjes
Fam

----------


## Jengia

Voor dezelfde reden hier ! 
Grtjs Jengia

----------

